# DanKung handle wraps



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I very much like the pinky-hole handles on the Chinese slingshot frames. Unfortunately I have a couple with pinky-holes that are a tiny bit small for my finger when paracord is used. The paracord gives a nice feel to the handle so I prefer using it. For the small hole frames I have been wrapping the top with paracord and the pinky-hole with an overlapping strip of Theraband Black. The TB gives a good gripping surface when compared to bare metal and also gives a bit of cushion. The combination actually looks quite nice.

Below is a pic of my DK General II and the Bat-1. The Bat has seen thousands of shots so the TB black on the pinky-hole is getting a bit worn.

Cheers,

Northerner


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Here's the pic!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow. They actually look better than I thought when I read the first post. Very cool.


----------

